# problem with leaking antifreeze at high speeds



## heatherGTO (Nov 5, 2004)

Has anyone had a problem with leaking antifreeze at high speeds?


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

? The anti-freeze is leaking out in a big gush? Or there's a leak when the car is going fast?

I don't know how to tell if its the 2nd one, but my garage floor is clean as a whistle, nothing is leaking at all.

---Larry


----------



## heatherGTO (Nov 5, 2004)

LarryM said:


> ? The anti-freeze is leaking out in a big gush? Or there's a leak when the car is going fast?
> 
> I don't know how to tell if its the 2nd one, but my garage floor is clean as a whistle, nothing is leaking at all.
> 
> ---Larry


 Thank you. It seems to be leaking and smokes from under the hood when i exit off the freeway, i usually do 80 to 85.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

Best get that car into the dealer there.

---Larry

ps. you'd get better response if you posted to the general, or technical forum within this site. I just happened to notice your query here in the test forum.


----------



## Jon Baumgardner (Nov 10, 2004)

*coolant leak*

I had this same issue. Please have a dealer check all coolant lines. My 04 Goat had a faulty/bad line right at a clamp spot. Therefore, coolant was being forced our under acceleration.

They should be able to find it easily with a leak test.


----------



## heatherGTO (Nov 5, 2004)

*leaking antifreeze*

Hey Jon: Yeah the dealer checked it out and mine did have a faulty line also. So they did replace it. I'm glad they found the problem. They detailed the car and filled up the tank just for my trouble which was cool. Thanks.


----------

